# Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, Prednisone, and Free T3



## Charlesbt4 (Oct 10, 2011)

7/22/11
TSH (.3-3.0): 4.51
Free T3 (2.3-4.2): Not Run
Free T4 (.8-1.8): .9

10/07/11
TSH (.3-3.0): 3.87
Free T3 (2.3-4.2): 3.6
Free T4 (.8-1.8): 1.4

11/21/11
TSH (.3-3.0): 3.08
Free T3 (2.3-4.2): 3.2
Free T4 (.8-1.8): 1.0

In December/January, I began treatment for the low thyroid with 75 mcg of Synthroid. Soon thereafter, it was discovered that I had adrenal insufficiency (along with a number of other autoimmune issues), for which I was prescribed 15 mg of Prednisone.

My most recent labs are as follows:

02/11/12
TSH (.3-3.0): 1.85
Free T3 (2.3-4.2): 3.0
Free T4 (.8-1.8): 1.6

I am pleased with a lot of things. For instance, my improved TSH and Free T4, and the fact that, generally, I am feeling better. However, I still have a host of lingering symptoms, including swollen eyes, fatigue, and concentration/memory problems. My concern is that these may be due, in part, to the fact that my Free T3 has actually fallen since I began treatment for the hypothyroidism and adrenal insufficiency. What I want to know is if there is an obvious explanation for why my Free T3 has fallen.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlesbt4 said:


> 7/22/11
> TSH (.3-3.0): 4.51
> Free T3 (2.3-4.2): Not Run
> Free T4 (.8-1.8): .9
> ...


Could be that you are not converting too well at this time. T4 is rather high in the range. FT4 as you know, converts to your FREE T3. I feel your TSH is a little high also.

You could try Selenium to help aid in peripheral conversion.

What has your doctor said about this?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You are very early in the treatment of hypothyroidism. I would guess that your body is still adjusting to medication. You have made some progress but you obviously aren't where you want to be yet. I would look for a small increase in your Synthyroid to push your TSH down a little lower towards 1 and see if you get more resolution of symptoms. You will need a good 6-8 weeks at that level before another blood draw to see how you are doing.

I think it is way too early in your treatment to draw any conclusions about what your FT4 and FT3 levels are going to do long term.

I do not know anything about the interaction of steriods and their impact on thyroid treatment but maybe some others will have some input.


----------



## Charlesbt4 (Oct 10, 2011)

Andros, I appreciate the comment regarding the selenium. When I began treatment for the hypothyroidism, my endocrinologist actually prescribed 400 mcgs of selenium a day. As of yet, my endocrinologist has not said anything, because I have not been able to get an appointment to see him.

I suppose I'm just confused because I would have assumed that the treatment of the adrenal insufficiency would have resulted in better conversion of Free T4 to Free T3. Perhaps, however, I just need to be a bit more patient.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlesbt4 said:


> Andros, I appreciate the comment regarding the selenium. When I began treatment for the hypothyroidism, my endocrinologist actually prescribed 400 mcgs of selenium a day. As of yet, my endocrinologist has not said anything, because I have not been able to get an appointment to see him.
> 
> I suppose I'm just confused because I would have assumed that the treatment of the adrenal insufficiency would have resulted in better conversion of Free T4 to Free T3. Perhaps, however, I just need to be a bit more patient.


If you have not done so, cut Selenium to 200 mcg. per day. 400mcg. might be okay the first week but it is easy to overdose on Selenium. Especially if for some reason your body is not clearing the excess.


----------

